# Freeview tivo



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Type in tivo into google, and look at freeview's advert !!

*Get Freeview+ with Tivo
Record An Entire Series At The Touch Of a Button, No Subscription
www.freeview.co.uk/Tivo *

Unfortunately they aren't actually selling a freeview tivo,
just buying keywords in google


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

```
Get Freeview+ with Tivo
      Record An Entire Series At The
      Touch Of a Button, No Subscription
      www.freeview.co.uk/Tivo
```
I wonder if that's technically a trademark infringement?
It certainly implies Freeview with Tivo service when there is no such animal...

If only they would launch FreeVo


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I have just spotted this when having a google and was about to post a thread...

Maybe Freeview are working with tivo on something...

The sponsored page currently takes you to a dead link on the freeview site.


----------



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

AMc said:


> If only they would launch FreeVo


AMc you are a genius - what a great tag! Don't happen to work for an ad agency, do you?

You can see what an amazing campaign they could run with this - NOT FREEVIEW BUT BETTER - FREEVO!!!

Never happen tho.


...but we can dream....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

All I get at www.freeview.co.uk/tivo is :-



> Module not found
> 
> The requested module Tivo could not be found.
> 
> ...


But I get precisely the same page on the Freeview website if I type in www.freeview.co.uk/bongobongo

Also if I type "tivo" in to Google on a UK only or a worldwide search I see no sign of a link to the mentioned page. I known you and the lemon like to travel hopefully regarding the future of Tivo in the UK Mike but I thought that April 1st was still just under a couple of months away?

Or has the said web page and link been taken down since the time of your first post in this thread?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

My original post was 3 months ago...!
but they have restarted the campaign - I actually saw the same ad again yesterday.

It always did link to a dead page at freeview.co.uk/tivo though.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> My original post was 3 months ago...!
> but they have restarted the campaign - I actually saw the same ad again yesterday.


Can you provide a link to it as my Google searches don't seem to find it.

P.S. It was 6022tivo who restarted the thread and not me.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The ad is a text ad on google, so I can't link directly

Here's a screenshot...
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=tivo


Although the link in the ad shows as www.freeview.co.uk/tivo, it now actually goes to 
http://www.freeview.co.uk/products/dtrrange-page

..that is also a dead page currently though !


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> The ad is a text ad on google, so I can't link directly
> 
> Here's a screenshot...


Oddly enough when I did the search on Google earlier I was only getting the two paid ads in the right hand column for tivocentral and tivoheaven but now the one for www.freeview.co.uk/tivo has appeared at the top of the list doing the search again on my own notebook PC. Do you think they really are working on a Freeview Tivo then, just as your main competitor has claimed all along?

Speaking of which I noticed that your screen short had for some quite inexplicable reason managed to cut off the third entry in the list for www.tivoheaven.co.uk;):D


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

mikerr said:


> The ad is a text ad on google, so I can't link directly
> 
> Here's a screenshot...
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=tivo
> ...


Interesting it does state, Freeview+ with TiVo.
Record a complete series with a touch of a button with NO subscription....

This sort of link and description are not autogenerated, someone has written that, it is a sponsored link from www.freeview.co.uk


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> Do you think they really are working on a Freeview Tivo then, just as your main competitor has claimed all along?


It's already done - the australian tivo is effectively a twin tuner freeview tivo.
(UK freeview uses the same system)

It sells at 699 AUD (£320) with no subscription required,
but that would still make it the most expensive UK freeview PVR by far...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> It's already done - the australian tivo is effectively a twin tuner freeview tivo.
> (UK freeview uses the same system)


But its not the same broadcast system for UK Freeview HD channels as and when they are launched (as TCM2007 has been keen to point out). Could that be the real reason for the holdup I wonder - i.e. producing a Tivo Freeview model that can also record UK Freeview HD?



> It sells at 699 AUD (£320) with no subscription required,
> but that would still make it the most expensive UK freeview PVR by far...


I think people would be prepared to pay that much for a unit that could also record the new Freeview HD channels as and when they get going. A Humax Freesat HD box is basically the same price plus satellite dish install cost.


----------



## bryl (Apr 28, 2004)

With Freeview hopefully launching HD channels in Granada soonish - post switchover, dare I dream?

PS Tivo Inc please could could you get a move on as my picture started to stick this lunch time

PPS .... Oh and if AC/DC could confirm for Glastonbury too that would be cool


----------

